# Stocking levels of shrimp only tanks?



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I was curious as to the stocking levels of a shrimp only tank. I have a 29 gal with no fish just shrimp. I am just curious as I am stocking it now.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

you can put up to 100 shrimp. Assuming they are 1 inch shrimps like red cherries. correction.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Shrimp don't put as much bio-load on a tank as fish do, so of course you can stock more heavily with shrimp. I would stock with as many as you feel comfortable with keeping at one time. Still I would not stock with so many that they are crawling over each other, that would be extreme. This is my opinion but other's my feel differently.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Depends on type and age of shrimp. Just like with fish different varieties have different needs. One cannot easily make a blanket statement without knowing some of the variables. What are you planning on keeping and we can go from there.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I have crystal reds and red cherry already. I was thinking about adding tigers to the mix and maybe some ninja's if I can get them. I dont want amano's or bees/bumble bees. Maybe some green midget shrimp.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

just remember that they breed easily....my 5g nano started with 7-10 cherries and I might have 40 in there now. You don't control their population LOL.


----------

